# Heartgard?



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Just curious. Does everyone give their dog heartgard? Anybody give something else for heartworm/roundworm/hookworm prevention? And, for you folks in the colder climates, do you administer throughout the winter also?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use it here in TX year 'round


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I give my dog the heartgaurd plus. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There are definitely arguments for and against doing year round, but I go with year round. In the colder months I go the full 45 days between doses, in the summer months, I go monthly. American Heartworm Society Updates Heartworm Prevention and Treatment Guidelines in Dogs and Cats I am in NYS. 

I use Interceptor on my dogs. 

I don't know how up to date this is: Dog Heartworm Preventive Products Comparison Chart


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Jean - thanks for the links. Any particular reasons why interceptor instead of heartgard?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am using Tri-heart plus right now on my dogs. It's the generic of Heartguard and much cheaper. I live in WI and only give it for 6 months. 

This is funny....

I mean I see no point in giving it year round if it's like 15 degrees all winter which I'm sure it is for you if you are from IL. Our winters are cold!! When I was at the vet they were of course trying to sell me their preventative- a YEAR ROUND Rx. Their reason? You never know if a misquito is going to get into your house in the fall and live there all winter and infect your dog. I mean REALLY?!?! PROBABLY NOT. It would bite ME first and then I would kill it..probably within the first day it gets in the house. The chances of him actually getting heartworm when ON the preventative are probably higher than that actually ever happening!!!!! I HATE MY VET..I really mean to switch one of these days...they just seem so stupid and money driven ALL THE TIME! I get mine through fosterandsmith.com


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i might be wrong but i thought
you weren't suppose to use
Heartguard (name brand )
for anything.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I use the plain Heartguard just for the summer months and nothing for worms. Should I suspect my dogs have worms, I will test them to find out what they have and then treat with the appropriate meds. There is no reason to use an intestinal worm preventer unless your dog is hanging out with a lot of sick or untreated dogs. I have never had to treat my dogs for worms other than when they were just puppies.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use interceptor for Jake...because it takes care of the hookworms,whipworm and roundworms as well.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

With the relatively mild winters down south, I use HG year round with my dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I use the Interceptor because that's what my vet sells, but I am glad - I am not sure if it is still true, but with the Heartgard in order to be effective it has to be broken up or chewed - which my dogs don't necessarily do - they tend to gulp. 

Vets who recommend year round are following the recommendations of the American Heartworm Society. 

My dogs do "get to" hang out with dogs who are not in the best of health/who may bring in parasites/worms despite my efforts to keep them separate initially, I can't remember the last foster I had that didn't come in with some kind of oogy thing! Also having gone through HW tx with a couple of fosters, it's awful, and mine did well so people definitely need to read and research.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Heartgaurd year round. In the summer I also use anchors to keep the mosquitoes from carrying the dogs off.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I use Heartguard plus year round.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use Ivomec, start in May and go thru November. I do see mosquitos now and then in the winter, they come in thru the exhaust in the bathrooms~the only place I ever see them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I used Interceptor year round because that is what our vet sells. We used heartguard for a year though. I like the Interceptor because it treats against worms that others don't and I was really thankful for that when we took in a foster with whipworms and Raven didn't get them.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I know people will probably get onto me about it but honestly I don't give my dogs HW meds regularly. I'd rather spend the money to test my dogs 2-3x a year, catch it early IF it happens and treat it than to keep putting chemicals in my dog every single month for life. Heartworm treatment IS hard on the dogs system, there is no getting around that. But monthly treatments stress the body too. And just like we are now seeing fleas becoming immune to Frontline, Advantix, ect, where are we going to be 20 years down the line with heartworms from monthly treatments? Heartworm treatment becomes a huge life risk when people don't TEST for it. If your dog has had heartworms for years and you're just now finding out because the dog is starting to show symptoms, that is when it becomes a real risk with or without treatment. If your dog has only had heartworms for a couple of months and haven't had time to breed and fill your dogs heart with worms, then it's not as much of a risk.

Not to mention your dog can still get it despite being on "prevention". So then your dog is all drugged up on monthly prevention and then you have to further stress the body with heavy treatment.

If I see that the mosquitos are heavy (Such as this month) then I'll give a prevention until they die down plus an extra month after I stop seeing them. Otherwise? I really don't give it monthly and certinally not when it's freezing out and the mosquitos aren't out.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and I give Iverhart Max.  It's cheaper than Heartguard and doesn't have to be chewed/crumbled up to work.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I use the Interceptor because that's what my vet sells, but I am glad - I am not sure if it is still true, but with the Heartgard in order to be effective it has to be broken up or chewed - which my dogs don't necessarily do - they tend to gulp.


That's been posted before on this forum several times, but if you read the instructions that come with the actual packaging, it says that no where, and in fact actually says it is ok to swallow whole.

Just FYI, so people don't keep thinking it will be ineffective if swallowed whole.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I found that on the Pet Meds site and the Merial site...
http://heartgard.us.merial.com/pdf/Dog_information.pdf
"The Chewable should be administered in a manner that
encourages the dog to chew, rather than to swallow without chewing. Chewables
may be broken into pieces and fed to dogs that normally swallow treats whole."








Dog Heartgard Chewables - 1800PetMeds
*What is the most important information I should know about Heartgard Chewable:* Heartgard Chewable is a prescription medication available for dogs as beef flavored chewable tablets. The usual dose of Heartgard Chewable for dogs up to 25 pounds is 68mcg (blue box), for dogs 26-50 pounds is 136mcg (green box) and for dogs 51-100 pounds is 272mcg (brown box). The chewable tablets must be chewed and should not be swallowed whole. For dogs that normally swallow whole, the chewable tablets can be broken into pieces. 
*How should this medication be given:* Give Heartgard exactly as directed by the veterinarian. If you do not understand the directions ask the pharmacist or veterinarian to explain them to you. Heartgard chewable tablets must be chewed. They should not be swallowed whole. Use with caution in collies. Heartworm testing should be performed prior to the start of prevention therapy. If the animal is off Heartgard Chewables for 6 months or less, start the medication and test after 6 months since microfilaria, that take 6 months to mature, will result in a positive test result. Store Heartgard chewable at room temperature. Do not remove the chew from its wrapper until ready to give the medicine. Keep this medication away from children and pets.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The instructions that actually come with the package do not say the above. No idea why it would say that online, but personally I would trust the original company/manufacturer before a website.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

I live in the St. Louis area (the midwest) and use Heartgard year round. We have one of the worst areas in the entire country for heartworm disease.


----------

